# Question about melt and pour soap additives



## Taylermade (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm very very new to soap making. I want to make the soap mine as much as I can. So I bought some clear m&p(Crafters Choice™ Detergent Free Clear MP Soap(Is That one good?Again Newbie)) And I was wondering if I could add Shea butter or coconut butter and all those kinds of things. And how much should I add per pound? 

Sorry If this is a silly Question. I've only ever played with 2 pound of it from the craft store.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes you can add Shea butter and or cocoa butter but you do not want to add it to the clear base as the clear base will not remain as clear. 

The proportion... I think should be 1 teaspoon per pound. ( I am not a 100% sure) but add little at a time so you don't mess with the total consistency of MP base.


----------



## SoapLushie (Mar 1, 2014)

Ooh, ooh, I totally know this one!  It's very similar to *my* first soap-making question.  The basic rule of thumb when adding butters or oils to a melt and pour base is no more than 1 Tbs. per pound of base.  If you add more, it won't lather very well.  (Ask me how I know....)   I hope this helps!  If you search this forum under 'shea butter' or 'cocoa butter' I'm sure you can find more detailed explanations.  Hope this helps!
 -Lushie


----------

